# are nile monitors nocturnal



## daz (Jan 21, 2005)

just wondered if anyone new if nile monitors are nocturnal


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

They are dinural, and if your are thinking of getting one DON"T there is no reason at all anyone should get a nile monitor unless they are an experienced breeder or zoo. They get way too big and way too agressive.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

rbp75 said:


> They are dinural, and if your are thinking of getting one DON"T there is no reason at all anyone should get a nile monitor unless they are an experienced breeder or zoo. They get way too big and way too agressive.
> [snapback]1042356[/snapback]​


now i wouldn't agree with that. i am not a breeder or do i own a zoo but i have plenty of room for a nile to live. i just don't have the time to train a lizard that gets 6 feet long that can do some serious damage. this lizard should should only be kept by people that have the time and space for them.

J-Rod


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

daz said:


> just wondered if anyone new if nile monitors are nocturnal
> [snapback]1042171[/snapback]​


They are dirmal but when young I have observed that they do forage for food in the evening my that I had would only eat in lower light conditions until he reached 10 inches snout to vent good luck and yeah they get big and are known for unpredictable behavior.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

like everyone else said they are dirmal


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> this lizard should should only be kept by people that have the time and space for them.


It takes alot more than time and space to keep a nile as a pet. If you get one as a hatchling and handle it every day and keep it well fed and free of stress it is possible however there is very little chance it will ever allow you to touch it with out trying to kill you when it gets bigger.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

yea dude, there really cool, but a 6 foot one could prolyl put you in the hostpital


----------

